

Without Apple the publicly traded tech sector is kind of sucking  - guelo
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-what-tech-sector-earnings-would-look-like-without-apple-2012-3

======
aptwebapps
Be sure to note the caveat FTA:

"Of course, you can never perfectly remove Apple, since Apple helps take
earnings away from other companies, so presumably a fair number of their
competitors would be more profitable if Apple ceased to exist."

but interesting, nonetheless.

